# دور المهندس الطبي في علاج قناة الجذر – العصب – Root Canal



## حسنين علي موسى (16 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا أصيبت حجرة عصب السن بعدوى نتيجة التسوس أو تلفت نتيجة إصابة ، فكثيراً مايكون علاج قناة الجذر (العصب) Endodontics السبيل الوحيد لإنقاذ سنك.. . وتخليصك من أكثر الأوجاع إيلاماً مهما كانت شدة تحملك ... 

لفهم علاج السن لابد من معرفة الشكل التشريحي للسن Dental Anatomy .... توجد بداخل القشرة الخارجية البيضاء الصلبة للسن أو ما يسمى بالتاج Crown وتحت طبقة الميناء Enamil منطقة خاصة تدعى اللب Pulp تحتوي على نظام للاوعية الدموية والأوعية اللمفاوية والاعصاب الخاصة بالسن لتمتد من تاج السن إلى رأس الجذر Root، يرتبط بالأنسجة المحيطة بالجذر ، لتدخل عبرعظم الفك Jaw Boneخلال قنوات الجذور بحيث يقوم هذا النظام بتوفير الغذاء للخلايا الموجودة داخل السن. 

علاج قناة السن Dental Root Canal يصبح ضرورياً عندما يلتهب عصب السن .ولالتهاب عصب السن عدة مسببات من أبرزها : تسوس عميق ، تكرار معالجة السن ، وجود كسر بالسن ،أو عندما يتعرض السن إلى ضربة أو صدمة تؤدي إلى موت العصب حتى وإن لم يكن هناك أثر واضح على السن . وإذا لم يعالج عصب السن الملتهب أو الميت فإن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى حدوث آلام أو خراج. 

عند إجراء علاج قناة السن (العصب) فان طبيب الأسنان يقوم بإزالة اللب التالف وإستبداله بحشو خاص يساعد في الحفاظ على بنية الاسنان المتبقية .... فبعد تخدير السن تفتح فتحة من خلال التاج الى داخل حجرة اللب ...... يحدد طول قنوات الجذر ثم ينزع اللب التالف ويتم تنظيف وتوسيع وتشكيل القنوات ... ومن ثم يتم حشو تلك القنوات وإحكام اغلاقها وقد يضاف عمود معدني لتدعيم البنية أو لتثبيت المواد الترميمية ليتم إحكام إغلاق السن بحشو مؤقت ..... وعادة ما يضيف التاج الخزفي أو الذهبي حماية إضافية ..... يحتمل أن تدوم المادة المستعملة لحشو القناة مدى الحياة ولكن في نهاية الامر قد يحتاج الحشو او التاج الى إستبدال.

إن عملية تحديد طول الجذر تمثل الخطوة الساسية للمعالجة والتي سيتعمد عليها حجم الحشوة الموضوعة في القناة ومن ثم المواد الترميمية الأخرى لتدعيم و حماية السن ..... يعتبر إستخدام الأشعة السينية X-Rays من أكثر الطرق المستخدمة شيوعاً لتحديد طول الجذر .... ولكن هذه الطريقة لديها بعض السلبيات منها ما يتعلق في تعريض جسم الأنسان لخطر لأشعاعات بصورة عامة وما ينتج عنه من مضاعفات جانبية خطيرة .... هذه بالإضافة إلى صعوبة إجراء هذا الأجراء مع محدودية مساحة الفم وصعوبة وضع فيلم الأشعة بداخلها خصوصاً مع شدة الألم الذي يعاني منه المريض ..... 

من التقنيات الحديثة المستخدمة في هذا المجال والتي ساهمت في تقليل و تحديد تلك الصعوبات المصاحبة لعلاج قناة السن ، ومنها يتجلى دور الهندسة الطبية في مجال طب الأسنان ، هو تحديد طول قناة الجذر ألكترونياً بأستخدام جهاز الـ Apex Locator أو ما يسمى Endometer ... يتكون هذا الجهاز من دائرة الكترونية غير معقدة تتضمن أجزاء أساسية مثل Oscillator و مصدر فولتية DC Supply ، مكبر للأشارة Amplifier ، Potentiometer ... يقوم مبدا عمل هذا الجهاز على فكرة ( هندسية ) بسيطة هي قياس المقاومة الكهربائية Electrical Resistance المتولدة بين قطب خاص Reamer يتم إدخاله داخل جذر السن والأنسجة المحيطة به ... ومن ثم يتم تحليل تلك المقاومة المقاسة لتحديد الطول المطلوب للقناة ..... بحيث ستكون العلاقة ، تقريباً ، خطية أو متناسبة طردياً بين كل من المقاومة الكهربائية المقاسة و طول قناة الجذر ..... 

زملائي الأعزاء ..... في الرابط التالي ملف - PDF ستجدون فيه ملاحظات أكثر تفصيلاً ... معززة بمرتسمات توضيحية حول هذه التقنية المفيدة ..... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Apex Locator.pdf

سيسعدني جداً إستقبال تعليقاتكم و ملاحظاتكم القيمة حول هذا الموضوع ..... وبالأخص من مشرفنا العزيز ... البغدادي الفاضل .... لتكون هذة المادة أضافة متواضعة لمواضيعه المتميزة خصوصاً في مجال أجهزة طب الأسنان .... ومن الله التوفيق

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مايو 2007)

تحياتي الحارة اخي حسنين .

مشاركاتك اكثر من رائعة هذا ما يراه الجميع والمنظور لنا .

ان جهاز قياس عمق الجذور واحد من اهم الأجهزة التخصصية لدى اخصائي الحشوات , لكن مع الأسف

اكثر الأطباء يعتمدون على جهاز اشعة الأسنان في الكشف عن عمق الجذور .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مايو 2007)

*تعليمات التشغيل والصيانة .*

السلام عليكم .

للمهتمين بحهاز قياس عمق جذور الأسنان بتكنولوجية متطور .

البغدادي .


----------



## eng_mohand (20 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tigersking007 (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ حسنين بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا أصيبت حجرة عصب السن بعدوى نتيجة التسوس أو تلفت نتيجة إصابة ، فكثيراً مايكون علاج قناة الجذر (العصب) Endodontics السبيل الوحيد لإنقاذ سنك.. . وتخليصك من أكثر الأوجاع إيلاماً مهما كانت شدة تحملك ...
> 
> ...




الموضوع رائع جدا
لكن اللينك لا يعمل
وشكرا جزيلا لك:84:


----------



## مآثر العاني (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشاركاتك رائعة اخي العزيز اذا بامكانك اريد اي معلومات هندسية عندك عن جهاز apex locatorحقيقة محتجته كمحاضرة اذا امكنك مساعدتي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بالفعل معلومات رائعة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أعزائي ... أشكركم جداً ... على ... مروركم الكريم ... وكلماتكم الطيبة ... وأعتذر لكم جداً ... على خلل الرابط الموجود ... إن شاء الله ... ستجدون في الرابط القادم ... مايفيدكم وينفعكم من معلومات ومرتسمات حول هذا الموضوع ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Apex Locator.pdf ...... وبالتوفيق للجميع ..... 

م. حـســـــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## mtc.eng (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على المعلومات الجميلة 
انت مبدع ودائما ترفدنا بما هو مبدع 
دمت لنا وننتظر منك المزيد والجديد


----------



## lenda (2 مارس 2009)

*من لديه شركه اجهزه طب أسنان و مهتم لمعرفه جهاز الليز الجديد ارجو مراسلتي على العنوان التالي: [email protected]*​


----------



## حورية_الحور (9 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل
شكرا


----------

